# "Money Is The Root Of All Evil"????



## ClassicRockr (Aug 22, 2014)

Yea, have heard that statement before and all I can say is, "wouldn't mind having a taste of that evil sometimes!!" New boat, new vehicle, travel whenever/wherever we want to, eat at expensive restaurants, nice home w/boat dock, go to Vegas and gamble whatever amount I chose to and stay in NICE rooms (real nice rooms) and on and on. Maybe even hang out some with the Rich and Famous would be cool. Have a limo/driver, Butler and Maid. 

*Wow, I'd better wake myself up!! L*OL


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, there were times when I could have used a lot more of that root...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Yea, have heard that statement before and all I can say is, "wouldn't mind having a taste of that evil sometimes!!" New boat, new vehicle, travel whenever/wherever we want to, eat at expensive restaurants, nice home w/boat dock, go to Vegas and gamble whatever amount I chose to and stay in NICE rooms (real nice rooms) and on and on. Maybe even hang out some with the Rich and Famous would be cool. Have a limo/driver, Butler and Maid.
> 
> *Wow, I'd better wake myself up!! L*OL




The phrase is often misquoted, it's not 'Money is the root of all evil'' ..  it's actually,  the* love *of money is a root of all kinds of evil., taken from the New Testament which says, ''For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil''.

That said, I'm with you classicrockr, I would mind a taste of a very expensive lifestyle even just for a couple of weeks..to be waited on hand and foot, to stay in a luxurious home beachside with no neighbours, and to fly first class in a plane to wherever I wanted, just a little taste would be nice 

However, I'm not complaining too loudly, I'm pretty satisfied with what I already have. I don't want to get greedy!


----------



## TrickorTreat (Aug 22, 2014)

Well it may be the root of all evil but I certainly wouldn't turn the other cheek !! I would love to win the lottery just so that I could see the look on my loved one's faces when I give them all a cheque that would ensure they never had to have money worries ever again. I would also give a huge wedge to my favourite charities Macmillan Nurses and The Dogs Trust. Then I would sit down and choose a lovely cruise for he who must obey me and myself, ensuring we had the best cabin available. yeh !!  I can but dream.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> The phrase is often misquoted, it's not 'Money is the root of all evil'' ..  it's actually,  the* love *of money is a root of all kinds of evil., taken from the New Testament which says, ''For the love of money is a root of all kinds of evil''.



You beat me to it - well done. 

Money itself is like hammers and handguns - innocent in and of themselves. It's what we choose to _do_ with them that gives them their character.

So, everyone send me your soiled, evil money and I will redeem it, in more than one way.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You beat me to it - well done.
> 
> Money itself is like hammers and handguns - innocent in and of themselves. It's what we choose to _do_ with them that gives them their character.
> 
> So, everyone send me your soiled, evil money and I will redeem it, in more than one way.



Gonna say the same thing. Money is a tool. As long as you don't steal another man's tools you should be good.


----------



## Bajabob (Jun 10, 2017)

Money is also the root of a lot of success, if you learn to invest properly.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 10, 2017)

Let me tell you.  There's nothing to compare to financial stability when you are too old to get a job.


----------



## Trade (Jun 10, 2017)

It's a hard cold world if you don't have any.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 10, 2017)

Money can't buy you happiness, just a better grade of misery.....


----------



## Trade (Jun 10, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Money can't buy you happiness, just a better grade of misery.....



Agreed. 

However poverty is highly overrated.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 10, 2017)

The power ball is over 470 million tonight.  I got a ticket just in case.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## helenbacque (Jun 10, 2017)

Neither money itself nor the having of it is evil but the love of it and the desire to accumulate a lot of it can make people do evil things.  With some, there is never enough.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 11, 2017)

it seems to me lack of money is the root of evil


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 11, 2017)

Money itself is not the root of evil...it's what people will do to get it. Money just sitting there without humans scheming how to get there hands on it, no matter what they have to do, is not harming anyone. So yes, people who love money so much that they'll do anything to get it are the evil. There are people who do wonderful things with their money...I can think of dozens of examples. That being said...I love your fantasy....keep dreamin'


----------

